

Drifty Grabs $2.6M To Turn Web Developers Into Mobile App Makers - dliebeskind
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/30/drifty-grabs-2-6-million-to-turn-web-developers-into-mobile-app-makers/

======
makaimc
Congrats to you folks. I had my first Spotted Cow Wisconsin-only unfiltered
beer when I stopped by your Madison offices while roadtripping the US in 2013.
Awesome to see things are still going well!

------
mbesto
Has anyone used Ionic successfully? What were your thoughts?

------
jbob2000
There's many of these "native ui-kits" out now. I'm hesitant to call them
"apps" because they don't really allow you to interact with the device in any
meaningful way. Can't write to SD cards, can't use telephony, can't use
camera/nfc/etc...

If your app is simple enough that one of these frameworks will work for you,
just make a web app. Why do you need a native app if you aren't doing native
things?

~~~
dchuk
The apps you build with these hybrid frameworks are packaged and deployed with
stuff like Cordova, which exposes all (pretty much) native functionality like
camera, etc.

------
therealwill
What happens if Apple decides to start rejecting these JS->Native Code apps
built on frameworks like React Native? Because in theory it is possible to
update React Native apps remotely bypassing the App Store approval process.

2.7 Apps that download code in any way or form will be rejected

2.8 Apps that install or launch other executable code will be rejected

~~~
mbesto
One clarification here. Drifty/Ionic is not native...it's "hybrid", which
means it simply wrapping AngularJS into a native container.

React Native actually compiles Obj-C (much like Xamarin) which is what makes
it fairly revolutionary. In other words, it would be very difficult to tell
the difference between someone writing native Obj-C with someone compiling it
from React Native. Drifty/Ionic is simply doing transitions, taps, using the
JS engine of the phone.

